# Help - White Spots in planted tank



## TreebeardGoddess (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a newish planted tank. I recently noticed some white spots on my filter. I can't tell what they are or if they are dangerous. Any ideas?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Can't really tell by the pictures. Question??? Are they solid or do they look like there is solid partials and look like a fuzz on the partials? if this is the answer it is trapped food with a bacteria trying to break them down. remove them by cleaning the intake tube and sponge you have around the intake. in clear hot water. Do not use soap. If need be use white vinegar and rinse in the hottest water you can until there is no vinegar smell. If all look just like fuzz it could very well be algae. Again to clean see the above.


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Feb 4, 2019)

I think they are solid and not fuzzy. I will try to get a better pic tonight when I get home. If they are fuzzy I will clean it out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

TreebeardGoddess said:


> I think they are solid and not fuzzy. I will try to get a better pic tonight when I get home. If they are fuzzy I will clean it out. Thanks for your help!


At first glance I initially thought that they were Spirorbid Worms I have these growing in my Clownfish tank, but then I realised that this is Freshwater :nerd:
It is possible to have Freshwater Versions but very very rare.
Have a close look at them if you can and see if you can spot a spiral pattern, more evident on my 2nd pic.


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok, that's another thing for me to look for tonight. Hopefully I can get a much better picture tonight. It's weird because they weren't there on Sunday when I did tank maintenance/10% water change...


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Unless you have white sand of course and a few particles settled on your filter after the water change... simple solutions lol


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Feb 4, 2019)

Yeah that's a good suggestion, but I don't have sand - more of a red/tan/black gravel substrate.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

I think it maybe a Freshwater Limpet (A Gastropod), if so the population will explode in a month or so and then starve themselves out. Keep an eye on your Ammonia level if this is what they are. 

Caveat, I've not personal experience with them but from what I've heard, I would recommend:
A) trying to remove their food source - difficult in a dirted tank but this is normally the route cause of problems such as this so I would normally say gravel vacuuming etc
B) manual removal - not the answer youre after I'm sure and you'll never get all the babies
C) assassin snails - could harm your other snail, also I heard they tend to ignore the limpets until they're large enough 
D) accept it and move on


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

*two types of snail eggs.*

Do you have nerite snails in the tank? The pictures aren't really clear but Pond snails eggs laid in a tank don't look like the pictures you posted. 
Below are a sample of first pond snail egg cases and the second is of nerite snail eggs. It is uncommon but not to say it doesn't happen, nerite snails really only lay eggs in Brackish water not fresh. However they could have hitchhiked in on a decoration or plant. But you would have seen the actual snails before this in the tank.

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=961094&stc=1&d=1551442279

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=961096&stc=1&d=1551442302


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Just read something very interesting on nerite snails. They do lay eggs quite often even in fresh water but the eggs will reach larva stage but will not hatch in fresh water. From the looks of what you are showing on the filter and intake these are defiantly nerite snail eggs that will never hatch.


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Feb 4, 2019)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I caught Jim laying eggs the other day...:laugh:


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

TreebeardGoddess said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I caught Jim laying eggs the other day...:laugh:


JIM laying eggs???? You better rename the snail. nerite snails are not Asexual. But once mature the female will continue to lay eggs. Kind of like a chicken. SOOOOOO JIM??? :surprise: :wink3: :grin2:


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Please keep that name! I just imagine you spotting a load of eggs in the tank and being like "Dammit Jim!"


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Jim, short for Jimima.


----------

